# party pic thread post em!!



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

long night









i dont know where i got the battle helmet lmao










lol i keep it real!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

> *party pic thread post em!!*


You realy wanna see a pic of me sitting at the computer?..lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Where was my boy when all this crazyness was going on :cheers:.......... I hope he was at the babysitters house or im going to call DPC (doggie protective services) on you!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Where was my boy when all this crazyness was going on :cheers:.......... I hope he was at the babysitters house or im going to call DPC (doggie protective services) on you!!!!


lmao he was at my house lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

If you left him alone, I'm coming to get him!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> If you left him alone, I'm coming to get him!!!


lol nebraskas a looooong way away lmao


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Total Estimated Time: 21 hours 11 minutes Total Estimated Distance: 1352.28 miles, I will see you then, give or take a few more hrs, I have to pee ALOT!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Total Estimated Time: 21 hours 11 minutes Total Estimated Distance: 1352.28 miles, I will see you then, give or take a few more hrs, I have to pee ALOT!!!


lmao... ima have to hide him then lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Good luck in trying to hid him I can spot them spots a mile away!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Good luck in trying to hid him I can spot them spots a mile away!


lmao youll see!!lol


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

PBR HELL YEAH THATS MY KINDA MAN!!!! lol Here's me RRRRRIIIIIIIPPPPPEEEEDDDD!!!!! DRUNK AND HIGH AS HELL HAHA. LOOK AT MY EYES!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> PBR HELL YEAH THATS MY KINDA MAN!!!! lol QUOTE]
> 
> pbr is where its at!!lol


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

FYI thats 4 years ago.... before i could grow me facial hair haha. and i dont do anything that is intoxicating anymore... =/.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

HELL YEA IT IS HAHA! BTW IM ON MYSPACE IN THIS PIC LMFAO! F**K MYSPACE.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

its always a party at wall mart lol










this is what happens when your drunk and you watch way to many kung fu movies


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> FYI thats 4 years ago.... before i could grow me facial hair haha. and i dont do anything that is intoxicating anymore... =/.


u stretched any more after that?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

wheezie said:


> its always a party at wall mart lol
> 
> lol walmart has a restraining order on me... sad lol


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> u stretched any more after that?


haha yeah i was 6' in that pic at 15 in that picture, now 6' 4'' at 19 and i started to weight lift from then on so i have WAY more muscle in that pic i could bench like 105 in that pic now im at 235 and i do MMA so i constantly work out.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

im going to feel like a dumba** if your not talking about growing haha.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> haha yeah i was 6' in that pic at 15 in that picture, now 6' 4'' at 19 and i started to weight lift from then on so i have WAY more muscle in that pic i could bench like 105 in that pic now im at 235 and i do MMA so i constantly work out.


lmfao hahahaha im talking about your ears hahahahaha lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmao at restraining order from Wal - Mart.

Ok so here is my contribution to this thread. lol. Are y'all ready??

This is me & the b/f at a TOGA party 2 years ago I believe - 








This is us after a GWAR concert, I had a bit too much to drink, lol - 








This is me heading to a friend of mine's b-day party. It was themed - 








and this is after I had several drinks and a few shots - 








These are all from my b-day party last year - 








my LITTLE brother always feels the need to pick me up - 








the b/f and myself - 








And this is how I started the evening -


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

oh HAAHA well forget what i said yea that was a 0 im at 1 1/2 inch i dont think ill go any further now.

im happy.
and my wife wont let me anyway she says any bigger and they wont be a turn on they will be gross.

cant argue with that haha.
i dont want sex taken away ill cry.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol i was gunna stop at 1/2 in but i ended up going to an inch its addicting...lmao yea im 6'5" now that was classic


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

well in that pic i look so lanky and long so thats what i thought haha and i meant an inch not an inch and a half i wanted to stop to a half. went to an inch then she banned me haha.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> well in that pic i look so lanky and long so thats what i thought haha and i meant an inch not an inch and a half i wanted to stop to a half. went to an inch then she banned me haha.


lol i was banned at a half but i kept goin lmao


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

haha your lucky...
if i go past this...
no sex till it goes away..
THAT AINT HAPPENIN! haha.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lmao i feel ya


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Sooooooooooo party pictures huh? Lol, I never ever show anyone these but shit, why the hell not?

Okay so this first pic, let me explain......Have y'all ever seen the movie "signs" about the aliens, lol. Well anyways, if you have you will totally understand. AFTER getting done watching that movie we started drinking and this was the end result... Hahaha, I was so drunk and thought the aliens were seriously invading the place. WOW... I am such a dufus!!!!










Okay here is me shooting pool at the bar, just getting started!!!










My mother and I getting some drinks down!! I am already sorta feeling it at this point!!










My dumbass thinking it will be a good idea to start dancing on the bar!!!










Now I am really dancing on the bar, and of course being stared at. Lol, man I was soooo wasted!!










I seriously got off the bar and went and grabbed a chick to come up and dance with me, didn't have a clue who she was!!










Next day, before the drinking begins!!










After the drinking, see what happens when no men are around, lol!! J/K










Luau Party, digging up a pig we were cooking underground in a potato sack!!










The pig after dug out and cooking it some more!! Yummy....










My hubby and I getting wasted at the Luau Party!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

right on Mrs APBT. Those are great pics. I loved the movie signs and I got it. LMAOOOO


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aptbmom, I like the last pic...if thats what i think it is..hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> aptbmom, I like the last pic...if thats what i think it is..hehe


lol, it was a special "cigar". lol It was AWESOME too.


----------

